# Advice on 3rd party grip for 5D3 and compatible L Bracket



## killswitch (Apr 13, 2013)

Looking for a good 3rd party grip for the 5D3 that's close to Canon's offering in terms of build and handling.


----------



## J.R. (Apr 13, 2013)

*Re: Advice on 3rd party grip for 5D3*

A grip is available from Vello and it works fine. But do you plan to use it with an L bracket? Third party grips are not compatible with L brackets so this killed the deal for me.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 13, 2013)

*Re: Advice on 3rd party grip for 5D3*

The issue I have with grips is strength. If it is flexible, this means its going to be a issue if mounted on a tripod. At least the Canon grip is now metal, so they have tried to address this. All the third party ones are plastic, at least, the ones I'm aware of.
If you only plan to hand hold it, then the only remaining issue is the lockups that several users have reported.


----------



## killswitch (Apr 13, 2013)

J.R. said:


> A grip is available from Vello and it works fine. But do you plan to use it with an L bracket? Third party grips are not compatible with L brackets so this killed the deal for me.



J.R, yeah I intend to use it with an L bracket, so bummer..now that you mention it I should update the title of this thread to include the L bracket.



Mt Spokane Photography said:


> The issue I have with grips is strength. If it is flexible, this means its going to be a issue if mounted on a tripod. At least the Canon grip is now metal, so they have tried to address this. All the third party ones are plastic, at least, the ones I'm aware of.
> If you only plan to hand hold it, then the only remaining issue is the lockups that several users have reported.



Yeah, I read some lock up issues with some of the 3rd party grips. I remember someone posted a review of Meike grip sometime ago. I wonder how that is. Also, is the one from Canon the only one with metal frame?


----------



## SithTracy (Apr 13, 2013)

I ordered a Meike and got bait and switched from an Amazon third party seller. They sent me some flimsy "Xit" brand. It felt very cheap compared to the Meike grip I have on my T3i. Amazon made good on the refund.

The Meike grip on my T3i has been solid for over a year, but the rubber grip material is starting to pulling away from the plastic. Because of that, I figured I would go with the Canon BG-E11 for the 5Dmk3. I have been very pleased with it.


----------



## Camerajah (Apr 13, 2013)

Pixel Vertax


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 13, 2013)

killswitch said:


> J.R. said:
> 
> 
> > A grip is available from Vello and it works fine. But do you plan to use it with an L bracket? Third party grips are not compatible with L brackets so this killed the deal for me.
> ...


After my experience with even Canon Grips flexing with a 70-200mm f/2.8, I've just lept away from them. Having your camera mounted to a heavy tripod with a expensive head and then have a spring between them was very frustrating. I'd be interested in hearing how stable it is and if it droops with the new Canon Grip. I'm also wondering if they inproved the attach mechanism where many users have had stripped threads.


----------



## J.R. (Apr 13, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> After my experience with even Canon Grips flexing with a 70-200mm f/2.8, I've just lept away from them. Having your camera mounted to a heavy tripod with a expensive head and then have a spring between them was very frustrating. I'd be interested in hearing how stable it is and if it droops with the new Canon Grip. I'm also wondering if they inproved the attach mechanism where many users have had stripped threads.



The Canon grip doesn't flex all that much - though it is felt when attaching a heavy lens. But then whenever I use heavy lenses and the grip together, I mounting the setup using the tripod collar on the lens instead of the camera so flex really isn't an issue (for me at least).


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 13, 2013)

J.R. said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > After my experience with even Canon Grips flexing with a 70-200mm f/2.8, I've just lept away from them. Having your camera mounted to a heavy tripod with a expensive head and then have a spring between them was very frustrating. I'd be interested in hearing how stable it is and if it droops with the new Canon Grip. I'm also wondering if they inproved the attach mechanism where many users have had stripped threads.
> ...



I always mount a lens with a collar via that collar. However, there was still flex with the grip, on both the 7D and 5DII - even with 'small' lenses. There's a reason FoCal recommends removing the grip before testing - there is flex there, and that flex can introduce vibration. 

No flex for me now, with the integrated grip. 

As for an L-bracket, really the only two viable options are RRS and Kirk, and for the 5DIII there's not a significant difference from what I can tell (although the RRS L-bracket for the 1D X is awesome - converts from L to just base plate, hex key stored right in the plate).


----------



## TrumpetPower! (Apr 13, 2013)

I actually prefer the way the 5DIII feels in the hand with the RSS L bracket. The bracket and grip might as well be permanently attached as far as I'm concerned.

b&


----------



## RGF (Apr 13, 2013)

when the 70-300 L was released it was very hard to find the tripod ring. there were numerous third party solution and I looked a few. What I found was junk - yea it saved me $ but in the end it did not securely hold the lens.

While I have not looked at 3rd grips for the 5DM3, I suspect the similar findings. $ vs quality. Tight fit, metal, ... vs price.


----------

